# Printing Shipping Label w/Dymo 4XL - Need Help



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

Purchased a Dymo 4XL labeler to print shipping labels from Woocommerce. The USPS labels show in our order, and can print them, but...they print really big.

The labels are 4x6, which is the standard label size. But, the labels that print when I hit print, print at 8.5x11 (full page size). If adjusted every default setting for this labeler, but even if I change everything to 4x6, it still prints a full page (which means on the label, it only prints the top left corner of that full page (4x6's worth).

Has anyone else experienced this or might know what setting I'm missing?!


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

Anybody have any ideas? If I save the label as a picture to my desktop, I can then just select it, print. It prints perfect as a 4x6 label. But, if I try to print it from the pop up image inside the order (Woocommerce), or from logging into the EasyPost website, it always prints as an 8.5x11 (which then only prints a portion of it onto the 4x6 label).

All of the setting stay the same, and all of them have 4x6 chosen, but saving as a picture to desktop is the only way I can get it to work correctly.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

https://wordpress.org/support/plugin/woocommerce-dymo-print Give this a try. The problem is because woocommerce plugins only have the ability to print onto 8.5 x 11 sticker labels allowing you to print a packing slip and label on the same page.


----------

